# The Midget has landed !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

After a delay complements of the postal service
My swamp oak midget PFS has made splash down 
Thank you Perry !


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks a brilliant wee pocket rocket luna, enjoy!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Perry does excellent work, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool looking little shooter...enjoy my friend

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice shooter Joe. You're really into pfs lately, braver than I am.*


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup i like the fact that they are so easy to carry due to the size its worth the

learning curve the hand slap or two once ya get the science down

ya be shootin like Dgui or Perry and the rest of the PF crew ya really should

give it a go Mr M .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats Luna on trying something challenging like PFS shooting. I'm no good at it so come on down to Ecuador and teach me! Nice slinger...betcha it's a lot of fun.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Congrats Luna on trying something challenging like PFS shooting. I'm no good at it so come on down to Ecuador and teach me! Nice slinger...betcha it's a lot of fun.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> ...


----------

